# Irish joining



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello guys  My name is Amy Ní Ghairbeith & I'm from Donegal in the little island of Ireland. 15 years young, soon to be 16. I'm still a student but I work as a part time Dance Teacher.

I've been riding for nearly 9 years & my horse Across the Border (or just Border for short) is teaching me new things every day! 14yo, 15.3hh, bay thoroughbred. I got him last July, retired from racing. I've re-trained him myself using Monty Roberts, Parelli & other NH methods  He's come from an agressive, dominant & difficult to ride horse to a quiet, calm partner who will happily soar over 1m fences & ride a novice dressage test  We still have so much more to discover but this is just the first chapter in our life story! We are members of the North West Donegal Pony Club Branch & have enjoyed the rallys & even went to our first competition together.

I ride 2 other horses for a friend, Polly & Rahanleigh. Polly is a 12yo full Irish Cob that will clear any fence you aim her at & Rahanleigh is a 9yo Irish Sports Horse that loves to giddy about & rides a beautiful dressage test.

Anyway, I hope to make some new friends on here. My inbox is always open for a chat & I look forward to hearing all about your horses 
Amy


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I do hope you find enough information on HF.com. If you need anything I'll be your go to gal. My comput is always open now that I have my own. I have three horses, good luck making friends! I'll invite you to be my friend on here!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdy, Amy, and welcome to the forum .


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks guys  Settling in well hehehe.


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

Howdy! Glad to meet you.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, its a great place.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

We demand photos of you and your favorite horses!!!


Welcome to the forum, glad to have you here!


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

hehe, I put up some pics in the album on my profile of Border


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


>


Haha where do you get that?!


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey, welcome to the Forum! On a completely horse-unrelated note...I love the music of your part of the world. I'm a fiddler and play at a lot of Irish sessions around. Do you teach Irish dance?


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh hi there  I'm a fiddler too! Along with guitar, bódhran, penny whistle, keyboard & learning the concertina. Can't believe I forgot to put that in there! :lol: No I'm learning a bit of Irish & Sean Nós dancing myself, but I'm a qualified modern & hip hop teacher


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

I hate talented people like you!! :-D I'm trying my hand at mandolin and banjo a little bit when I can bum the instruments off of friends. My left hand works but my right doesn't know what to do with the pick, hehe.
Too bad we can't jam sometime. There's a couple thousand miles of water in the way.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey welcome here! There is a large nu,ber of Irish members here you jsut gotta find us


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Aye, and I play the uilleann pipes but am in Glasgow. If I wander across to Donegal (I pop over to Ireland occasionally for music stuff), maybe we'll have a tune.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

It's cool these instruments y'all play!


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

theres always a session to be had in Donegal thesilverspear!
haha Magaidh, I have no idea where I get it from, my family are tone deaf :lol: I just pick up alot of my stuff by ear & just go with it


----------

